#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Not New - Your Dust Collection Has Gained Sentience

## Mr.Cynic

To be fairly honest, I got an email wishing me happy birthday. And I was like  ::aaa::  

Perhaps, I'll join a RP or two. 

Lemme see about myself for those who don't know me: I am European so you know that I am snarky as hell. I am a survivor of childhood trauma, so you know I tell great jokes. I have Autism and ADHD, so you know I'll take the weirdest things literally. I'm disabled in America, so we know I am living in a palace. Oh, and I am a published author who writes web serials in the Horror subgenre.

----------


## Azazeal849

Ah, hello again!

----------


## Mr.Cynic

> Ah, hello again!


It's been a long time. But here I am.

----------


## InfraredHero

Welcome back!

----------

